# I'm tired of it



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm very close to getting new IT job that pays $30/hr full-time.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> I'm very close to getting new IT job that pays $30/hr full-time.


That would be awesome!
I'm very close to deactivation
2 idiots have hit me w paxes in the car 
in the past 4 months
I'm gonna need to make the first resume in my life


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

www.USPS.com/careers


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

ozzyoz7 said:


> I'm very close to getting new IT job that pays $30/hr full-time.


Tired of what? I assume it’s the pax


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> Tired of what? I assume it’s the pax


My guess would be traveling the world
and banging all these hookers
His brand new Muslim wife is coming 
to America in a few months
Hope the cold sores are healed up and dont come back till he gets a couple buns in that oven LOL


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> My guess would be traveling the world
> and banging all these hookers
> His brand new Muslim wife is coming
> to America in a few months
> Hope the cold sores are healed up and dont come back till he gets a couple buns in that oven LOL


My immune system got rid of more than just cold sores. I got immune system 2.0


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> My guess would be traveling the world
> and banging all these hookers
> His brand new Muslim wife is coming
> to America in a few months
> Hope the cold sores are healed up and dont come back till he gets a couple buns in that oven LOL


I also have another fiance in UK and Turkey. I'll be going to them in January once my other wife arrives here haha. I got $$$ cha ching to support them


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> I also have another fiance in UK and Turkey. I'll be going to them in January once my other wife arrives here haha. I got $$$ cha ching to support them


Oh Allah!!!
I forgot you could have more than one GO OZZY!
Hey I've been thinking about converting
If I do that does my wife automatically
become my property, have to wear a burka,
follow me 3 paces back looking at the ground,
only speak when spoken to and
all that other good stuff?
Just sayin, will usa authorities give me a
problem if she is subjected to a beating or 2?
You think I get away with a religious exemption?
I really like that "I divorce you" 3 times too 🤔


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Oh Allah!!!
> I forgot you could have more than one GO OZZY!
> Hey I've been thinking about converting
> If I do that does my wife automatically
> ...


Nah that's Taliban like talk sir. My Islam is different and our women are free lol. They're not our property to be abused like Taliban and we must get their permission to marry another woman alongside them.






Just like the Phillipines we kill off and control the Islamic extremists in our country. They can't take us like they took Afghanistan. And our women in our Capital city and most areas are free to wear jeans if they want and we got bars in our Capital city for anyone who wants to drink alcohol.


----------

